# Repair for stripped chain adjuster



## Bozman (Jul 11, 2020)

A friend of mine has a war era Columbia that has a stripped out chain adjuster. The adjuster itself has plenty of thread but the female part on the frame is stripped out. Any suggestions on how to repair it? He would like to keep the period correct chain adjuster. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Jul 11, 2020)

Try tightly wrapping a thin wire around the threads before screwing in.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 12, 2020)

Three ideas: 1) Try doing without the chain adjuster. They are nice, but most bikes don't have them, or 2) If the dropout is stamped, it might be possible to bang on the sides of the threaded portions to make the space a little smaller and run a tap through, if necessary, or 3) Drill and tap to the next size larger. The screws are available as "square head set screws."
Have fun!


----------

